# Artist impressions of famous composers. fla



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

*Artist impressions of famous composers.*










Artist name is, Achille Chiarello


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Albert Gleizes - Florent Schmitt, ca. 1915.









Not what you'd expect, considering the composer's style ... but La Tragedie de Salome is from 1907-10.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thomas Hart Benton - Carl Ruggles (1934)

View attachment 112846


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Michael Ayrton - William Turner Walton (1948)

View attachment 112847


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Umberto Boccioni - Ferruccio Busoni (1916)

View attachment 112848


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some famous composers as they are seldom depicted...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Robert Osborn's Impressions of Composers: Béla Bartók


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Osborn's Villa-Lobos:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Osborn's Sibelius:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! Love the Sibelius.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

LezLee said:


> Wow! Love the Sibelius.


When Osborn's illustrations appeared eons ago in the beloved old _Horizon_ magazine, the editor said Sibelius was depicted as "a great plumed bell". This struck me right away, as probably referencing the last movement of the 5th symphony in all its tolling grandeur. Osborn also had marvelous impressions of Stravinsky, Beethoven, and Mendelssohn.


----------

